# Mini hex sockets



## Herbiev (Oct 1, 2015)

This is certainly not a new idea but I just purchased some small hex head bolts and couldn't find a socket small enough to fit. Soldering a 6-32 socket head cap screw into a piece of hex bar soon solved the problem.


----------



## purpleknif (Oct 1, 2015)

I.ve seen really small nut drivers.


----------



## 10K Pete (Oct 1, 2015)

Very nice! Making neat little knurled handles for various small tools
is something I've been giving serious thought to as I get older and my
hands have started ignoring what I tell them to do. 

Pete


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 3, 2015)

Great idea.  One of those why didn't I think of it things.


----------

